

Asperger’s gone, dyslexia stays – Change to psychiatric manual - zonotope
http://www.washingtonpost.com/national/health-science/aspergers-label-gone-psychiatrists-change-diagnosis-manual-first-time-in-almost-20-years/2012/12/01/bf2c6c7a-3bef-11e2-9258-ac7c78d5c680_story.html

======
mistercow
>abnormally bad and frequent temper tantrums will be given a scientific-
sounding diagnosis called DMDD

Wow, I would not have expected such anti-science nonsense from WaPo. Just
because you read the symptoms and thought "everybody has some of these!", that
does not make you a scientist with the experience necessary to judge its
validity as a disorder.

It's not a "scientific-sounding diagnosis". It's a scientific diagnosis.

------
nn2
Asperger is now autism. Let me guess: Treating autism pays more?

